# joey modded gti headlights w/ yellow inner, what paint used? pics?



## Mr. Hands (Jun 12, 2006)

bought some gti headlights to mess around with. i am going to joey mod them but i also wanted to paint the inner chamber yellow. was wondering what paint was used cause i know i have seen them done. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Hands (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: joey modded gti headlights w/ yellow inner, what paint used? pics? (VWgolf1895)*

?


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: joey modded gti headlights w/ yellow inner, what paint used? pics? (VWgolf1895)*

I know it is not a lot of help, but I recall some people using a DuPont high temp paint on the inner housings to accomplish the effect that you are looking for.


----------



## Mr. Hands (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: joey modded gti headlights w/ yellow inner, what paint used? pics? (hover)*

thanks...anyone else?


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: joey modded gti headlights w/ yellow inner, what paint used? pics? (VWgolf1895)*

You might try asking in the MK3 forum.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: joey modded gti headlights w/ yellow inner, what paint used? pics? (VWgolf1895)*

AH! WTF IS A JOEY MOD?! i keep reading it everywhere!


----------



## Mr. Hands (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: joey modded gti headlights w/ yellow inner, what paint used? pics? (sbuogr)*

joey mod is a cheaper way of smoking you headlights. ive already done it to my jetta and i want to do it to dual chambers next.


----------



## RyanW89 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: joey modded gti headlights w/ yellow inner, what paint used? pics? (Mr. Hands)*

yeah wtf is joey mod and how do you do it?


----------



## rodga (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: joey modded gti headlights w/ yellow inner, what paint used? pics? (Mr. Hands)*

try using Krylo fusion paint, and do a search for joey mods, theres enough diy's to help u out


----------



## nastyotis (Jan 5, 2008)

i would say try using stain glass paint from like a craft store


----------



## jvon (Jun 22, 2007)

saw some with black and the inner yellow in some post, but i can't recall the one.


----------



## .iDubhXc. (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (jvon)*

I made them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I used Krylon XMetals for the yellow. Look up BlueDevilCabby and check his build thread, I sold them to him.


----------



## Aleister Crowley (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (.iDubhXc.)*









duplicolor MetalCast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Hands (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (RealGLI92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RealGLI92* »_duplicolor MetalCast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks dan


----------



## dirrtymk4 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (RealGLI92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RealGLI92* »_
duplicolor MetalCast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Where can you pick that stuff up? And about how much $$?


----------



## .iDubhXc. (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (dirrtymk4)*

Walmart, Kmart, Pep Boys, Advance Auto, etc. $4-$5 a can.


----------



## dirrtymk4 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (.iDubhXc.)*

how long of a process is a joey mod?? day project? weekend?


----------

